# de même que celui



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Salut,

Je voudrais traduire la phrase suivante: *Le prix du café, de même que celui du tabac, a augmenté de 10%*

Pourrais-je dire: Il prezzo del café, come anche colui del tobacco, ha aumentato di 10%.


----------



## doorman

Je dirais plutôt: _Il prezzo del café, come quello del tobacco, ha aumentato di 10%_.

Mon instinct me dit qu'il faudrait dire "del 10%" mais je ne suis pas sûr de cela.


----------



## matoupaschat

doorman said:


> Mon instinct me dit qu'il faudrait dire "del 10%" mais je ne suis pas sûr de cela.


Esatto !
Tanti saluti dal Belgio


----------



## underhouse

doorman said:


> Je dirais plutôt: _Il prezzo del caffé, come quello del tabacco, ha è aumentato di del 10%_.
> 
> Mon instinct me dit qu'il faudrait dire "del 10%" mais je ne suis pas sûr de cela.


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Grazie tante a tutti!


----------

